# A reduced graphics option.



## User (11 May 2016)




----------



## Markymark (11 May 2016)

User said:


> Is that possible? Losing the CC banner, avatars, substituting click able markers for images, rendering text in one typeface and font, etc. Thanks


Can't you set that in your browser?


----------



## Markymark (11 May 2016)

User said:


> Can I? If so, would that be permanently or semi-permanently? Would it cross over to other devices on my account?


Yes it's for all browsing. Presumably it's to save bandwidth?


----------



## Markymark (11 May 2016)

User said:


> Yes, I was thinking mostly about reducing data usage when abroad. There is a side order of annoying magenta type as well.


If it's just abroad I'd switch off images for that period. Is it eu? If so I think mostly you pay per day rather than usage.


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2016)

User said:


> Yes, I was thinking mostly about reducing data usage when abroad. There is a side order of annoying magenta type as well.


There are other ways to deal with that....


----------



## mjr (11 May 2016)

I use "Image-Show-Hide" in Firefox on desktop computers or just switch them off in the settings/preferences of mobile browsers. I only switch them on for a few threads, such as the bike gallery ones.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Jun 2016)

I know this isn't completely on-topic, but I thought any of you might find it useful:

There's a Firefox plugin I find quite useful, to temporarily disable annoying animated images:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/toggle-animated-gifs/

Chrome has something similar: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/gif_jam?hl=en


----------

